# Corsair vs starlite ram



## Bodhisatwa (May 22, 2012)

My specs are given in my signature..
I have a starlite 4gb ddr3 1333mhz ram..
I have the option to exchange it for a new corsair normal 4gb ddr3 1333mhz ram..
Is it worth by any means??


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 22, 2012)

By every means. Corsair has 10 year warranty on RAM. Their RMA is also unmatched, the best among all other companies.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 22, 2012)

Wil my w.e.i score increase by it??


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

Dude, what exactly is *starlite *RAM?
Never heard of it. It must be come desi crappy company.
Change it.
BTW, how much did you spend for that starlite RAM?



Bodhisatwa said:


> Wil my w.e.i score increase by it??



I hope you are not trolling.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 23, 2012)

Starlite is a good cmpany..pretty comn in local markets..it cost me around 1450..
Its windws experience index score..


----------



## desiJATT (May 23, 2012)

Windows Experience Index may increase if you use a 1600 MHz ram. Also, it might be *Satelite* you might mean instead of starlight.

Anyways get the Corsair one if you have the option, but its not an *upgrade* by any means.


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Starlite is a good cmpany..pretty comn in local markets..it cost me around 1450..
> Its windws experience index score..



Overpriced.
Exchange it with Corsair RAM ASAP.


----------



## SunE (May 23, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Starlite is a good cmpany..pretty comn in local markets..it cost me around 1450..
> Its windws experience index score..



No dude it is Starlite. I saw one of these (DDR2) when I went to MD Computers last week to buy my HD 7850.


----------

